# ABKC registration



## pitbull333 (Oct 16, 2008)

Do my dogs have to be registered through ADBA or UKC to register them through ABKC? I own 3 APBT's 2 fell out of registry 1 is registered though AAPBA, is there any decent place to register them? I am interested in getting into weight pulling. Thanks.


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

Well if you dont plan on breeding i wouldnt bother 
you can pull them novices at almost any pull 
and your post reminds me why i here i may not know everything but what i know i what to share:goodpost:


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

idk thats a ambully kennel club isn't? i dont own any bully dogs 
i have amstaffs and APBT akc,ukc,adba,and nkc thats who i deal with there are clubs that are nothing but pull if you want more info on them let me me know and i will look them up for you


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

All it says is that they have to be registered as an APBT or a Amstaff and that they will need a copy of the registry and pedigreed to prove ownership and that it has to meet American Bully standards it doesnt say what registeries they accept. 

and I don't think they have weight pull events yet.


----------



## redsky (Feb 28, 2009)

Yes they do have to be registered with one or the other to register abkc


----------



## pitbull333 (Oct 16, 2008)

nate said:


> idk thats a ambully kennel club isn't? i dont own any bully dogs
> i have amstaffs and APBT akc,ukc,adba,and nkc thats who i deal with there are clubs that are nothing but pull if you want more info on them let me me know and i will look them up for you


Thanks. I don't own any AmBullies either, I just figured since i know i can't register them through UKC or ADBA i would try that. But as far as the NKC i was looking at their website and they will register but it says they would have to be inspected by a NKC inspector. Do you know how i would go about doing that? I looked all over their site and couldnt figure it out so just figured i'd ask you.Thanks alot for all the info, i appreciate it.


----------



## pitbull333 (Oct 16, 2008)

No they do not do pullings yet, but i was on a pulling site and they said that all dogs that pulled would have to be ADBA, UKC or ABKC.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

from what I have heard the NKC has stopped registering dogs that are not previously registered by another registery.


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

pitbull333 said:


> Thanks. I don't own any AmBullies either, I just figured since i know i can't register them through UKC or ADBA i would try that. But as far as the NKC i was looking at their website and they will register but it says they would have to be inspected by a NKC inspector. Do you know how i would go about doing that? I looked all over their site and couldnt figure it out so just figured i'd ask you.Thanks alot for all the info, i appreciate it.


Well if they are still doing it a vet can do it or i know few inspector's .
We pull in the NKC along with alot of the others on this board .
If i was you i would pm Old Fort he is a pull judge for the NKC .and a realy good guy he wont do you wrong .Now i know you can get them CKC blah but there doing pull's now idk where i saw it on another board while tring to find a ped for someone last night . just let me know if i can help anymore feel free to ask i can come off as a d*** sometimes but i always mean well

i glad your wanting to do something with your dogs it's the frist step i wish everyone that owned a bull dog would take


----------



## pitbull333 (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks alot Nate I will definitely PM him and ask.
But I seen the vet thing that you mentioned and I'm taking my dogs in next week for rabies, do I just have them write out stating that my dog does appear to be a APBT, or is there some special form? 

Sorry if im asking to many questions lol just trying to figure this all out.
I appreciate everyone's help.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

You know, just to add, if you go to a show you can register and get a temp reg till your full one comes in the mail.....


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

pitbull333 said:


> Thanks alot Nate I will definitely PM him and ask.
> But I seen the vet thing that you mentioned and I'm taking my dogs in next week for rabies, do I just have them write out stating that my dog does appear to be a APBT, or is there some special form?
> 
> Sorry if im asking to many questions lol just trying to figure this all out.
> I appreciate everyone's help.


there is app you can print off the nkc website APPLICTION TO Register a purebred dog you will need one per dog you fill in all the info and your vet puts there name in the inspected by and title/license# the number off the license to be vet and you and the vet shouldnt have any trouble 
i would print a few more than i needed you will most always mess one up
let me know if i can help more 
ohh you gota know sire and dams i forgot about that i am looking a one of the apps lol


----------



## pitbull333 (Oct 16, 2008)

ok I know all of their sire and dams names...and one of my dogs both of the parents were ADBA registered but the guy i bought her from didnt get the papers on the mom, he said they were going to use her for fighting and never registered her, so he just took her and didnt worry about it, I've asked him if he could contact that guy and he said he has no way to do it.. So I know the sires ped. and could fill in that part. Do I just put the dogs call name or do i have to put a reg number and registered name? And my other dog is registered AAPBA and I can get the 3 generation ped on him, but im just not sure if i have to find out all their reg names and numbers..or just put all of their call names. Thanks alot.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

you know if you don't plan to bred (which you shouldn't cause the dogs are not properly registered) then you can get them fix and pull with the ukc and adba


----------



## pitbull333 (Oct 16, 2008)

nate said:


> yes your right this a fourm and why would you post something like that ?dude i have went out my way to be nice to you and dude most of the ppl wanted nothing to do with you
> dont push me i am not as nice as i let on


First off I am not a dude...It was a simple question, I am not breeding my dogs I was asking simply so I could get started in weight pulling, and the only club we had around here only accepts ADBA. I decided against it on my own (without your rude ass comments) yes I can tell by all the responses that no one wanted anything to do with me lol. Whatever you mean by that... Your little threats do not scare anyone, so you can give that up.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

If anything you should notify the registry about the breeder's paper selling. Not quite what I would call ethical business practices. That's the kind of breeder who should be banned from the registry.


----------



## pitbull333 (Oct 16, 2008)

buzhunter said:


> If anything you should notify the registry about the breeder's paper selling. Not quite what I would call ethical business practices. That's the kind of breeder who should be banned from the registry.


Yes. I did report his name to ADBA


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

like it makes a shit at this but chap your pissing in the wind looking for a fight i have cold off and i hope you leave your frist post up


----------



## pitbull333 (Oct 16, 2008)

nate said:


> like it makes a shit at this but chap your pissing in the wind looking for a fight i have cold off and i hope you leave your frist post up


LOL what the hell does any of that mean? Made no sense what so ever.


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

i was ask to leave you be so i will do so


----------



## pitbull333 (Oct 16, 2008)

nate said:


> i was ask to leave you be so i will do so


lol fine by me.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

ok I'm lost I missed something somewhere


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

i jumped her about hanging paper's and some how she thought i was going to shoot her with a cap gun idk i ment to say chap and i left out the h 
lmfao for anyone else on here cap mean's ball cap or caps lock to me 
most of you know i cant type for shit


----------



## pitbull333 (Oct 16, 2008)

nate said:


> i jumped her about hanging paper's and some how she thought i was going to shoot her with a cap gun idk i ment to say chap and i left out the h
> lmfao for anyone else on here cap mean's ball cap or caps lock to me
> most of you know i cant type for shit


First off I did not hang papers I simply asked a question about someone trying to sell me papers. so get it right. second off I doubt you have the balls to shoot anything, so I was definitely not afraid or worried about you "capping" me or anything for that matter, the fact is you are a dick, and for some reason try to act like you are a badass on the internet for some odd reason, which makes you look like a total idiot ( which I have came to the conclusion that you are one)

and that is what you missed out on.


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

lmfao you are clueless smithfamily is my kennel i was posting to my wife not you 
as for you i hope you hang those paper's that way your mutts can pull with my dog's


----------



## pitbull333 (Oct 16, 2008)

nate said:


> lmfao you are clueless smithfamily is my kennel i was posting to my wife not you
> as for you i hope you hang those paper's that way your mutts can pull with my dog's


Yes I follow everybody's relationship, idiot. From your postings I know you can't spell (drop at out at 3rd grade?) and it's obvious you can not read either. instead of trying to be a internet badass, enroll in school.LOL pathetic.


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

i am sorry i tried to help you and i am sorry you bought thong's that are to small 
yep i am the dip stick 
oh all my dog's have paper's hmm 
well that athome ged you got dont look so good next to 3rd grade drop out ass now lmfao get a life


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

tell you what take a look at the dog's i own 
for that matter ask around this board about my dog's 
this is a pitbull fourm not a spelling bee 
and if you want a fight i will give you one 
i am more game than any dog on my yard


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

This thread doesn't seem to be going anywhere so I'm closing it.


----------

